# What is this setup



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2013)

I found this old photo I took and I am trying to see if I can remember why I took it.Are any of you guru's up to the challenge.  The information that I have is that I have no information other than the photo itself.  Something not look right????

View attachment 1992


View attachment 1992


/monthly_2013_10/IMAG0091.jpg.6f9a6ba2ae2608ea6373f603cc668eaa.jpg


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2013)

Where does all of the grounding go?


----------



## RJJ (Oct 28, 2013)

He only has the photo! So it is a big ?


----------



## gfretwell (Oct 28, 2013)

There is one green wire in each raceway and another going to the top 4's bonding bushings, the last going to the side raceway bonding bushings.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 29, 2013)

Lugs don't appear to be rated for 2 conductors.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 29, 2013)

looks like a transfer swith


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm with Chris, are all the lugs rated for multiple conductors? Especially the neutrals? But, that's just the dumb ol' carpenter in me...................


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Lugs don't appear to be rated for 2 conductors.


What clued you into that?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> What clued you into that?


His experience and he is 100% correct.  Thank you Chris for jarring my memory as to why I took that picture!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 29, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> What clued you into that?


Very few lugs rated for 2 conductors have round holes


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Very few lugs rated for 2 conductors have round holes


Thanks for sharing your experience.  I can't tell if the holes are round from the picture.


----------



## electriclese (Nov 1, 2013)

Shouldnt all conductors for each feed be in one raceway?  I dont like the parallel conductors, I guess someone had that lying around.  Two wires under one lug, ratings?


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 2, 2013)

The split out of the parallel conductors does seem to be right, one set per raceway (L1, L2 and a neutral each)

I agree about the lugs, we need a better look.

This is a 3 pole switch, only using 2 so it must not be an SDS.


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Very few lugs rated for 2 conductors have round holes


How about these clamps?  The hole is round.  It is part of the perimeter bonding grid for a pool.  The company thinks that I have it out for them...I don't know why.


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

How about this one?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

The top photo should have been a split bolt, link to similar product, note wire ranges don't say; "2 #10's to..."

Second pic the wire ranges are listed on PNL cover but definitely won't say two conductors for that lug.


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

How about this for the pool perimeter grid?  Are they listed for direct burial?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

Haven't you posted that pic before? Nice clear close up, what type of camera?


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Haven't you posted that pic before? Nice clear close up, what type of camera?


Probably not because it looks like it was done correctly.  I have posted the wrong way to crimp.  The camera is a Nikon S9500.

So what do you think about using the crimp for this application?  I'm hoping it's okay in as much as that was my suggestion.


----------



## gfretwell (Nov 4, 2013)

Most ground bus lugs in panels are listed for up to 3 wires (grounds, not neutrals) and they are round.

I would what to see the listing on that ground clamp tho.


----------

